# Man flu exists!



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

To those that scoff when us blokes suffer ...

> LINK <

Gerald


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Gerald.
At last, I have said this for years. The wife still ignores me when Dying from Man Flu


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

tut!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes well!!! men are the weaker sex :roll: 

This was written by a man as well. :wink:


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

I have been present at childbirth, 
Man Flu is worse


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

A small slice of the article ................

"Whatever. Given the option women wouldnt give birth, they cant even handle breaking a nail. If men were to get pregnant they wouldnt whinge and moan more. It would be part of life"

As am man I thank god daily they (women) arent given the option


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

PFH said:


> I have been present at childbirth,
> Man Flu is worse


I would go along with that. 

steve


----------

